# Interpretation and useage of CPT codes 99026 and 99027



## pjwalsh72 (Aug 17, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the purpose and correct way to use these CPT codes?

What criteria has to be met and documented in order to charge?

99026 - Hospital mandated on call service; in-hospital, each hour

99027 - Hospital mandated on call service; out-of-hospital, each hour

Thanks


----------

